# Presidential nominee for the successor of the Chairman of the Joint Chiefs General Joseph F. Dunford Jr.



## Eagle (Dec 8, 2018)

President Donald Trump announced his nomination  for the successor of the current Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff General Joseph F. Dunford.

The Chairman is the nation’s highest-ranking military officer, and the principal military advisor to the President, Secretary of Defense, and National Security Council.

He nominated four-star General Mark Milley who serves currently as the 39th Chief of Staff of the United States Army.

His Military Achivements and Deployments include:

-The Special Forces Tab 
-The U.S. Army Ranger Tab 
-The Special Operations Diver Badge 
-The Joint Chiefs of Staff Identification Badge 
-The French Military Parachutist Badge

Operation Iraqi Freedom and Operation Enduring Freedom.

Operation Uphold Democracy

General Milley and his wife Missis Hollyanne Milley have been married for more than 30 years and have two children.


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 8, 2018)

Don't know much about him, guessing his first CIB was for Op Just Cause (?). He looks good on paper, pretty sure someone on this forum will have more insight.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 8, 2018)

Any ACoS that lets a SMA run amok on Uniforms gets negative marks from me .  His resume is as complete as it gets though.


----------



## DasBoot (Dec 8, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> Any ACoS that lets a SMA run amok on Uniforms gets negative marks from me.  His resume is as complete as it gets though.


Run amok? Or gave us a better uniform. He also pushed through the new PT test. And did away with mandatory safety briefs. Match that with his resume, and I have nothing but good things to say about him. This is a good choice.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 8, 2018)

I posted a video some damn where on here, of a speech Gen. Milley was giving.  It was one of the best I had heard in years by any officer, especially a General.



ThunderHorse said:


> Any ACoS that lets a SMA run amok on Uniforms gets negative marks from me.



Really dude? That is a clown shoe comment, and you know it.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 8, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I posted a video some damn where on here, of a speech Gen. Milley was giving. It was one of the best I had heard in years by any officer, especially a General.



*Link to your ShadowSpear video post. *
Gen. Mark Milley

*And to the video itself:*


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 8, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I posted a video some damn where on here, of a speech Gen. Milley was giving.  It was one of the best I had heard in years by any officer, especially a General.
> 
> 
> 
> Really dude? That is a clown shoe comment, and you know it.



It was a sarcastic comment, as I said: his resume is about as complete as it gets.  But seriously, every SMA gets a stick up their posterior about changing uniforms, what we need is to be consistent with our image and be responsible for our history.



DasBoot said:


> Run amok? Or gave us a better uniform. He also pushed through the new PT test. And did away with mandatory safety briefs. Match that with his resume, and I have nothing but good things to say about him. This is a good choice.



Define better?  As I said it was a sarcastic comment and I edited to add the emoji in there.  The new PT test? I'm not a believer in it.  I'm a regular APFT+CFT guy...kinda like the Marine Corps.


----------



## DasBoot (Dec 8, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> It was a sarcastic comment, as I said: his resume is about as complete as it gets.  But seriously, every SMA gets a stick up their posterior about changing uniforms, what we need is to be consistent with our image and be responsible for our history.
> 
> 
> 
> Define better?  As I said it was a sarcastic comment and I edited to add the emoji in there.  The new PT test? I'm not a believer in it.  I'm a regular APFT+CFT guy...kinda like the Marine Corps.


Have you taken it? The only guy who has maxed it so far is in my Battalion. It’s a ball smoker in real life.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 8, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> Run amok? Or gave us a better uniform. He also pushed through the new PT test. And did away with mandatory safety briefs. Match that with his resume, and I have nothing but good things to say about him. This is a good choice.



I don't think the uniform is better brother, it's just "different," and more expensive.  The only change they should have made is to get rid of that ridiculous black beret.

I don't think the new PT is better either.  It's going to be a logistical nightmare and it's going to wreck people.

The mandatory briefing thing is good.  It's very, very good.  

I met him while I was an instructor and have a very good opinion of him.  I think he'll do a good job as CJCS.


----------



## Cookie_ (Dec 8, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> Have you taken it? The only guy who has maxed it so far is in my Battalion. It’s a ball smoker in real life.



We set up a bastardized version of it (had to cut the overhead toss and do straight bar deadlifts) last drill weekend, and a few of us did it for PT. 

It's not awful to pass, but I fully agree it's a ball buster if you try to max.

That shuttle portion is no damn joke.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 8, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> Have you taken it? The only guy who has maxed it so far is in my Battalion. It’s a ball smoker in real life.



I'm hoping that I'm grandfathered in on the old test until retirement ;)


----------



## DasBoot (Dec 8, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> I don't think the uniform is better brother, it's just "different," and more expensive.  The only change they should have made is to get rid of that ridiculous black beret.
> 
> I don't think the new PT is better either.  It's going to be a logistical nightmare and it's going to wreck people.
> 
> ...


I think the uniform is good. I like adhering to our WW2 lineage. I would prefer us doing away with the ASU and going to the pinks, and then staying with them for decades to come. 

I do agree there is way too much going on in the new PT test- too much equipment and set up. Rope climbs and pull ups and a kit run would have been better additions- no extra equipment other than what you have in your locker. 

With all that said I believe he has made good changes to the Army, in conjunction with SMA Dailey. My main issue was with the “running amok” comment, sir.


----------



## Topkick (Dec 9, 2018)

I like the uniform change, for once, and SMA Dailey has not spent anymore time on uniforms, PT, or any other issue than any other SMA. So I guess they all run amok?


----------



## Viper1 (Dec 10, 2018)

I can't tell you how many times I've heard on JBLM from O-5's and above, "CSA Milley gets it."  It's going to be exciting times, looking forward to it.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 10, 2018)

Viper1 said:


> I can't tell you how many times I've heard on JBLM from O-5's and, "CSA Milley gets it." It's going to be exciting times, looking forward to it.


This post makes me happy.  Thanks for sharing that, sir.


----------

